# chart auditors



## Lisa Heikes (Aug 26, 2008)

We are looking for an outside auditing agency.  Does anyone have recommendations?  Good experiences or bad.  Thanks


----------



## Ms.M (Aug 26, 2008)

*auditing*

Try Asap Agency


----------



## demetriary (Sep 4, 2008)

Lisa Heikes said:


> We are looking for an outside auditing agency.  Does anyone have recommendations?  Good experiences or bad.  Thanks



Try Risk Adjustment Management (RAM)
www.ramadvantage.com


----------



## mthompson (Mar 13, 2009)

*Chart Auditors*

Lisa,

I know that you posted this in 2008; however, I was wondering if you have found anyone yet?  If not, could you tell me a little bit more about what you are needing?  I work with a Health Care consulting firm, and part of what we do is coding and documentation reviews (audits).


----------



## lupita70 (Mar 13, 2009)

I am a coder consultant for DLT Medical Coding and Auditing. You can call us at 562-412-2011

Thank you


----------

